# Pocket Watch Repair.



## Alas

As I said on here a while ago I had a pocket watch sent to me(Elgin 1899) which I managed to break when I got it back. Tried to pull the packaging open (sellotape) insted of cutting it and smashed the watch off the wall. When opening the back a lot of bits fell out









Anyone recommend a good repairer in UK. It'll take a lot of work.

Thanks

Alasdair


----------



## Guest

Alas said:


> As I said on here a while ago I had a pocket watch sent to me(Elgin 1899) which I managed to break when I got it back. Tried to pull the packaging open (sellotape) insted of cutting it and smashed the watch off the wall. When opening the back a lot of bits fell out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a good repairer in UK. It'll take a lot of work.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alasdair










Try this web site - *** Sorry Rabbit commercial site link removed. ***

Rabbit


----------



## Roy

You need to take the watch to a pocket watch expert, I doubt any normal watch repairer will tackle it, parts will be a problem.


----------



## Alas

Roy said:


> You need to take the watch to a pocket watch expert, I doubt any normal watch repairer will tackle it, parts will be a problem.


Yes - that seems to be the problem as I have tried a few people I know but they won't touch it.

Oh well - until I find someone it'll just sit in ther drawer then.

Thanks

Alasdair


----------



## Robert

Alas said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take the watch to a pocket watch expert, I doubt any normal watch repairer will tackle it, parts will be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that seems to be the problem as I have tried a few people I know but they won't touch it.
> 
> Oh well - until I find someone it'll just sit in ther drawer then.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alasdair
Click to expand...

Alasdair

This is a quote from a Glasgow Jewellers website -

_Allan T- Great news! Alan started for us in October, taking over from Dave ,who you may recall retired at the ripe young age of 83! Any way, Allan is now our specialist in English / Scottish fob (Pocket) watches_

My Dad has used them for clock repairs but no experience of this pocket watch specialist. Where abouts in Scotland are you? They will do repairs by mail.

It would be nice to have something cheap to try them out on first. PM me if you want more details of them - they are in North Glasgow


----------



## Guest

Rabbit said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said on here a while ago I had a pocket watch sent to me(Elgin 1899) which I managed to break when I got it back. Tried to pull the packaging open (sellotape) insted of cutting it and smashed the watch off the wall. When opening the back a lot of bits fell out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recommend a good repairer in UK. It'll take a lot of work.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alasdair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this web site - *** Sorry Rabbit commercial site link removed. ***
> 
> Rabbit
Click to expand...

Sorry only trying to help.


----------

